# Shrimp safe water Changes!



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Today ( July 27th ) I was doing a 50% water change on my shrimp tank anyways after I filled it back up again I noticed I had shrimplets and I'm worried if I sucked some up. So I was wondering what safe methods I could use to do water changes to avoid sucking up shrimp!

Thanks,
Luc


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

put a piece of pantyhose over the intake of your syphon?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

If it is purely a shrimp tank most don't even do water changes, just do water top offs with aged water.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I usually do 50% WC on all my tanks (including shrimp tanks) once a week. I use the Marina Easy Clean Mini and pinch the siphon tube to regulate flow. I even gravel wash ADA Substrate using this siphon !

Hopefully that helps,

Stuart


----------

